# Liberty Bricks



## Timm40 (Oct 31, 2012)

Peter Moliterno, the CEO of Chesapeake Biofuels used to post on this site to inform people of his Liberty Bricks. He was located in Petersburg and has since relocated to Doswell......does he still post on here?  I used to buy pallets of bricks from him and now it seems he may only sell to distributors.


----------



## nola mike (Nov 3, 2012)

I was actually just searching for him today. Any luck finding them? I found a couple of local sources for the retail Liberty Bricks (don't know pricing yet), but I'm sure it's substantially more than what he was offering...


----------



## Timm40 (Nov 5, 2012)

Not yet......talked to one guy on CL who said he was getting 275.00 a palette through his tree service.............I'm going to TSC Friday to buy 100 bundles. I guess I'm going back to scrounging wood.


----------



## nola mike (Nov 7, 2012)

Just talked to Peter, he is selling to the public, but it's pickup in Doswell only, and only by the ton.  $160/ton.  Can't beat that.  Looks like the sale on EcoBricks has ended at TSC anyway...


----------



## nola mike (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd be open to splitting a ton if anyone's interested...


----------



## Timm40 (Nov 7, 2012)

Is there a way to contact him?........The guy on CL who is selling his bricks along with his own firewood said that Peter couldn't sell to the public because of the location up there in Doswell.........go figure he would say that being he was asking 275.00 a pallet. I had a number that was Chesapeake Biofuels........called it last week and someone answered and said "I no speak English".........guess that wasn't him.


----------



## nola mike (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah, I talked to the guy on CL as well.  Quite a markup, eh?  The number is 804-937-5300.


----------



## Timm40 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you so very much


----------



## Bryant Britt (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone know his correct Address?


----------



## Norbert at Liberty Bricks (Feb 10, 2013)

Bryant Britt said:


> Anyone know his correct Address?


 
Thanks for your persistence in finding and using Liberty Bricks. You could call me, Norbert David, at 804-852-2239 or better since he's more likely to be at the plant, Peter Moliterno at 804-937-5300. It's good to make an appointment, as we're not always there. Even if we are at the plant, we can't always hear the phone for the machine noise, so leave a message and someone will get back to you.. Best days for pick-up are Fridays or Saturdays.

Here's some good fireside reading while you're enjoying the Liberty Bricks: http://www.mb-soft.com/public3/woodburn.html

Norbert David


----------



## Bryant Britt (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks Norbert, I'm sure Peter is Happy You responded to me beings he has been avoiding me for ther Past 2 years


----------



## Noah Ingle (Aug 1, 2013)

http://libertybricks.yolasite.com/


----------



## Hoffman (Nov 13, 2013)

Norbert at Liberty Bricks said:


> Thanks for your persistence in finding and using Liberty Bricks. You could call me, Norbert David, at 804-852-2239 or better since he's more likely to be at the plant, Peter Moliterno at 804-937-5300. It's good to make an appointment, as we're not always there. Even if we are at the plant, we can't always hear the phone for the machine noise, so leave a message and someone will get back to you.. Best days for pick-up are Fridays or Saturdays.
> 
> Here's some good fireside reading while you're enjoying the Liberty Bricks: http://www.mb-soft.com/public3/woodburn.html
> 
> Norbert David


is the cost the same?  160/ton?  and how many bricks come on the ton pallet?


----------



## nola mike (Nov 14, 2013)

Cost is $160/ton, or $170 in wrapped packs of 10.  About 100 packs/ton I think.


----------



## Hoffman (Nov 14, 2013)

nola mike said:


> Cost is $160/ton, or $170 in wrapped packs of 10.  About 100 packs/ton I think.


thank you; have an appointment Saturday to pick up a ton.  I've only been reading great things about this product, hope it works as well as everyone has been saying.  My husband is very leery but we're both getting older and splitting and loading the stove with wooden logs are just getting harder to do.  My mother-in-law now lives with us and she's 80 years old; too old to lift a wooden log and load the stove thru out the day while we're at work.  if it's as great as everyone says it is, we'll be a customer for life.


----------



## tickbitty (Feb 1, 2014)

Hoffman said:


> thank you; have an appointment Saturday to pick up a ton.  I've only been reading great things about this product, hope it works as well as everyone has been saying.  My husband is very leery but we're both getting older and splitting and loading the stove with wooden logs are just getting harder to do.  My mother-in-law now lives with us and she's 80 years old; too old to lift a wooden log and load the stove thru out the day while we're at work.  if it's as great as everyone says it is, we'll be a customer for life.


Are you picking the Liberty bricks up from a dealer or the manufacturer?  The place where I used to get them no longer carries them, and I think the manufacturer has moved again so I don't know where I'd get some.  I have only used them to supplement iffy wood now and then, but it was nice to have a few around in a pinch since they are so dry and compact.


----------



## tickbitty (Feb 1, 2014)

Ah shoot, read back and see that they are in Doswell now.  I could have gotten some if they were still in Petersburg, but not going to go to Doswell for them.  Bummer.


----------

